# Elbow 10/23



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Well after all the reports form last weekend we dicided to give the elbow a try and it eventually payed off for us. Hit the pass at first light and had baits in the water around 8:00. We had our first fish on soon after we started and to our disapointment it was a 4' shark. Then no more action for a while, so we change the spread up and picked up the pace a little. A short time later I look back and it looks like you droped a small car on the center rigger bait, but no fish drop the lure back and its game on and after a 40 minute battle a beast of a wahoo comes to the boat. Get baits back in the water and nothing for a while, so we decide to take a break from trolling and drop some jigs on some rocks we had found on a preveous trip. Pull up on the spot and in 4 drops of the old jig we had 3 good almaco jacks on ice and released a #45 AJ. Now we have a mess of jacks and are good and tired, so we put the spread back out and head north. A hour or so later we get our second strike of the day and it is on the center rigger agin. This fish is racing across the surface tearing the water up, dumping line at a unbeliveable rate and we are both thinking bill fish for sure, but after a short battle we have a nother nice wahoo. We clean up and put every thing back out and trolled till we got to 200' of water without another hit. Only seen 2 flying fish all day, both fish hit a blue/white black hole on the wayway back, and the water was a blue green. First fish was a personal best and measured 5' 10" with a 34" girth and the second fish measured 4' 5" with a 27"


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice report. I wasn't out as far you guys but I fished the edge this weekend and last. Last weekend we could walk on the flyers yet we didn't see any yesterday. Maybe the cold snap chased them off.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice hoos, congrats!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job on the hoo's!!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

congratulations on the pb and those are nice hoo's...good report man...


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Talk about a great set of hooters! Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice wahooooos there!


----------

